# hvlp v.s. a fine finish tip on an airless



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

any comments?


----------



## American Paint (Dec 14, 2004)

regal said:


> any comments?


I would take a fine tip and an airless anytime, way faster for me anyway.
:thumbup:AP


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Fugi HVLP, it sits on a shelf waiting to be used again...
Airless is the way to go. We use water bourne now on everthing and it does the job fast and good.....:notworthy


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

yes me too....


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Question about the fine finish tip. I have a fine tip and a titan 440i. What is the purpose of the fine finish tip? What do I spray with this tip? Trims & doors? Also SW told me that i cannot spray latex with the fine finish tip, so what paint do i use? For my flip houses, i always use masterhide semi-gloss on trims, master hide flat on ceilings, and qualikote eggshell on walls .


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Just about every painter I know sprays waterborne with a fine finish tip. It's purpose is to break up finishes better by atomizing it twice.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

We use ours for spraying cabinets...I think the tip is a 313 or 513...


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

fine finish tips as a finish coat on doors and interior trim, semigloss, try a graco 312, great finish. Walls (I usually cut and roll) 310, 410. As for ceilings use a regular tip.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

what are you currently using on doors plazaman?!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

regal said:


> what are you currently using on doors plazaman?!


SW Masterhide Semi Gloss Brush & Roller

Sprayed SW promar 200 gloss once, didnt come out well (regular tip)

But everyone says spray trim & doors with a fine tip , but i heard you cannot use latex with the fine tip.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

who ever told you that is wrong. go get a graco 312 and spray a door, edges first, then side to side, 50/50 overlap, top to bottom, no up and down , and leave it. You will be reborn


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

regal said:


> who ever told you that is wrong. go get a graco 312 and spray a door, edges first, then side to side, 50/50 overlap, top to bottom, no up and down , and leave it. You will be reborn


do you know where i can get a graco 312 tip online?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

American Paint said:


> I would take a fine tip and an airless anytime, way faster for me anyway.
> :thumbup:AP


me too.

I actually spray casings with a titan 211 and i spray all my doors with a 311.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

no, but any sherwin williams....to id one, they are green,not black...... workaholic, you should get a 210 and a 310-12......try to find the older style that use the orange guard. the new ones have a blue guard


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

regal said:


> no, but any sherwin williams....to id one, they are green,not black...... workaholic, you should get a 210 and a 310-12......try to find the older style that use the orange guard. the new ones have a blue guard


Yeah i have tried them, and i have some 210's and 212's, i have gaurds for both blue and black I just never really liked them, of course i was spraying a lot of oil back then. Maybe i will throw one in when i spray trim next.
I do spray my ceilings with rac x

I also agree that your local paint store will give you a fair price on the tip. Most online dealers make a decent sale on the shipping. I do buy a lot of titan tips online though, i was getting free shipping with a free gaurd on every titan tip i bought. Hard to pass that up at 17.99.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

im confused when you say you have guards for blue and black....the tips are green, and the orange guard style works better than the new blue ones, but were probably on the same page...


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

regal said:


> im confused when you say you have guards for blue and black....the tips are green, and the orange guard style works better than the new blue ones, but were probably on the same page...


i meant that i have gaurds for rac5 and rac x


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

regal said:


> no, but any sherwin williams....to id one, they are green,not black...... workaholic, you should get a 210 and a 310-12......try to find the older style that use the orange guard. the new ones have a blue guard


SW has a 311, no 312. Will those graco tips fit my gun? I have the gun that comes with the 440i


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

yes it will fit your titan, if its not a 2 finger pull you should advance to one, much better control for spraying trim. let me know how it goes.


----------

